# 1896 Gendron Aluminum??



## Brian R. (Aug 17, 2016)

I was surprised to find this at the City of Toronto Archives today. It was an ad in the 1896 city directory by the Toronto branch of the Gendron Company. Does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## rustNspokes (Aug 17, 2016)

Nice find. I don't know much about the Canadian branch of Gendron, but I don't recall seeing anything about an aluminum cycle in the US literature I've come across.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 17, 2016)

There are a couple few very early aluminum manf. Gendron being one of them. Pm me I have catalog ads / literature on Facebook


----------



## barracuda (Aug 17, 2016)

1897:


----------



## locomotion (Aug 18, 2016)

"the demand for the aluminium finished Gendron has been so great"    where are they all?
better start testing your black or wine colored frames!!!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 20, 2016)

Aluminum finish? Sounds like it is just some sort of finish process not actual aluminum tubing. It states aluminum, black or wine color.


----------



## bikejunk (Aug 21, 2016)

yes in some descriptions aluminum finish is silver paint - had a Ariel -Goshen Indiana - "Racer" aluminum in the catalog silver paint in real life..


----------



## locomotion (Aug 21, 2016)

but they say: "it will not scratch, rust or discolor", only thing that does not rust is actual aluminium


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 22, 2016)

Pg194 volume 2 evolution of the bicycle


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 19, 2016)

There is a men's restored LU-MI-NUM out there somewhere in the original family. It's on fixed gear gallery 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Oct 8, 2016)

in 1896 aluminum cost $8.00 a pound...


----------



## bikejunk (Oct 9, 2016)

And try not to believe all the add copy hyperbole "bull poope" of days gone by


----------

